
Serverless Fullstack Application Template - ac360
https://github.com/serverless-components/fullstack-app
======
lioeters
> Ready-to-use, serverless, full-stack application built with AWS Lambda,
> Express.js, React, AWS DynamoDB and AWS HTTP API.

I was curious whether it supported anything other than AWS, on self-hosted
"serverless" setups. The components (Lambda, DynamoDB, HTTP API) seem like
there would be compatible open-source implementations.

As a complete novice to the "serverless" concept, I found this:

[https://www.serverless.com/framework/docs/providers/](https://www.serverless.com/framework/docs/providers/)

> Serverless Framework is deploying your code to a cloud provider like AWS,
> Microsoft Azure, Google Cloud Platform, Apache OpenWhisk, Cloudflare
> Workers, or a Kubernetes-based solution like Kubeless.

Filtering for self-hosted, looks like these are what I should start studying:

Kubeless - [https://kubeless.io/](https://kubeless.io/)

Fn - [https://fnproject.io/](https://fnproject.io/)

OpenFaaS - [https://www.openfaas.com/](https://www.openfaas.com/)

This last one is very interesting for me, but apparently not yet supported by
the Serverless Framework. [https://forum.serverless.com/t/support-for-
openfaas/3023](https://forum.serverless.com/t/support-for-openfaas/3023)

~~~
garethmcc
The biggest advantage of serverless development is that you don't need to
concern yourself with the undifferentiated heavy lifting of self hosting and
managing hardware, VM's, application updates, OS updates , networking, load
balancing, etc and all the work that comes from that and focus on solving
business problems immediately. Running it yourself will not necessarily add
any additional benefit and you will will have wasted time and effort getting
this entire set of complex infrastructure setup before you have developed any
application code to actually solve business problems. Serverless is more than
just Lambda, API Gateway and DynamoDB. There are all the other services you
would need to spin up replacements for and manage over time; SQS, SNS,
Kinesis, S3, etc including the inevitable delays yet again to get them setup
for use by developers that just want to solve the business problem at hand.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Ha! The new infrastructure of cloud services was supposed to be easier. But it
too has gotten complex, with managing VMs, app updates, OS updates, networking
issues, load balancing etc.

All to get the often-vapor feature of 'scalability'. And it seems believable
because these frameworks are so heavy, they run like slugs and need to scale
almost immediately.

{old guy rant} In the old days, we got 1200 queries per second from our stock
quote server, on a pathetic single-processor server with 12MB RAM. Didn't need
to scale, not for 5 years.

~~~
garethmcc
The Serverless Framework doesn't add any load onto your application. It is
essentially an Infrastructure as Code tool to help you compose an application
out of a collection of managed services that are all pay per use and do not
bill by the hour with no managing VMs, app updates, OS updates, networking
issues, load balancing etc.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
I'm sure! It sounds like a good service, since app folks are boxed in by the
current paradigm.

